# Bootloop (bootstrap) problem



## monkey allen (Sep 8, 2011)

I know im gonna get yelled at but i dont know what to do, ive read each of the other topics and its all way over my head as to how i fix this problem. I rooted and that was fine, tried installing a aokp rom and now im stuck. I really need some help. Ive rooted 5 phones and 1 tablet, but i cant seem to get any topics that arent dead. PLZ PLZ HELP ME!


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

OK more info needed. Did you use bootstrap or safestrap? What do you mean by stuck? Can you get to the boot loader?

sent from my icy bionic


----------



## ParkerNisbet1 (Feb 27, 2012)

If you can get into the bootloader, trying FXZ'ing to stock ICS (.246).


----------



## monkey allen (Sep 8, 2011)

so i finally got it to work and now i think im bricked. made a topic beacause all the other bricked topis worked if ya could boot the device into recovery.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36675-bricked-white-led-of-death-no-boot/


----------

